# NEW FSI recalls just released



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

The 2 warranty extensions for the PCV system and IMRC motor are now officially recalls. So if you have the outdated pressure regulation valve and rear PCV dump tube, then the parts and labor are now free to you! And if you don't have the latest "E" IMRC, then again....free stuff for you!
Enjoy


----------



## 64Bettle (Apr 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

64Bettle said:


> bump


why?


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> why?


you have to question free stuff? because better
also the fuel pressure sensor is included if not replaced yet


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Elwood said:


> why?


because racecar.


----------



## 08 MKV GTI (Aug 3, 2009)

the entire engine needs a recall.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Any idea if this recall is just for the USA or does it include Canada? 
I was going to replace my pvc this spring/summer but if I can get it for free even better 

Thanks


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanviper said:


> Any idea if this recall is just for the USA or does it include Canada?
> I was going to replace my pvc this spring/summer but if I can get it for free even better
> 
> Thanks


Not sure.....Don't know why they would leave you out. Be worth a shot to give your local dealer a call.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

jhines_06gli said:


> Not sure.....Don't know why they would leave you out. Be worth a shot to give your local dealer a call.


I'll send them an email now to see what they say. I think usually it does effect Canada also however it takes a bit longer to become official here.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

jettaglis said:


> you have to question free stuff? because better
> also the fuel pressure sensor is included if not replaced yet


No. Why bump?


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Elwood said:


> No. Why bump?


why you bump again?


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Just got an email back from My dealer and was told the following...

""There is a warranty extension on this part, so Volkswagen will cover the replacement of this part IF you are having an issue related to the PCV valve. If the issue is not related to this part then Volkswagen will not cover it.""

Makes me think that they have not heard of the recall possibly?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

bryanviper said:


> Just got an email back from My dealer and was told the following...
> 
> ""There is a warranty extension on this part, so Volkswagen will cover the replacement of this part IF you are having an issue related to the PCV valve. If the issue is not related to this part then Volkswagen will not cover it.""
> 
> Makes me think that they have not heard of the recall possibly?


Probably got the letter in the mail about the extended warranty on the PCV 

i got this a few months ago, but i'm not going to go to the dealership to replace it. i'll just buy the BSH revamp on it, or Eurojet Revamp kit, and take it out completely


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

08 MKV GTI said:


> the entire engine needs a recall.


ill say


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

So how do recalls work? I've never had one before on any cars I've had. Does the part need to be malfunctioning to get it replaced or do you just take your car to the dealership and they fix it for free regardless of the working order of the part.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Pfar54 said:


> So how do recalls work? I've never had one before on any cars I've had. Does the part need to be malfunctioning to get it replaced or do you just take your car to the dealership and they fix it for free regardless of the working order of the part.


A true recall means get an appointment and get the part replaced no matter what.

My parts guy told me about this the other week when I was thinking about replacing my PCV on my own dime.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

I got a campaign postcard, but no recall notice. I'll give them a call, as I am not aware of any other open campaigns..I just had them do the airbag wires under the seat a month ago. 

just in time too, I was just about to buy a new flap motor to throw on while I clean the intake valves again.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

It can't be a "recall", recalls are for safety issues. I'm sure it's more of a "repair campaign". This is where they verify the part on your car (through VIN or inspection) and if it's the defective part number they replace it no questions asked. It's different than a warrant extension where they just extend the warranty for that part and just replace it IF it breaks.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

So I have an 08, i have only received a letter about a sunroof warranty extension. Am I included in these as well, I have received nothing about the PCV and HPFP.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

iGen3 said:


> I got a campaign postcard, but no recall notice. I'll give them a call, as I am not aware of any other open campaigns..I just had them do the airbag wires under the seat a month ago.
> 
> just in time too, I was just about to buy a new flap motor to throw on while I clean the intake valves again.


Where do you live? I would love to "tag along" on your valve cleaning project. I need to do mine, but I dread removing the intake manifold.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

blackvento36 said:


> It can't be a "recall", recalls are for safety issues. I'm sure it's more of a "repair campaign". This is where they verify the part on your car (through VIN or inspection) and if it's the defective part number they replace it no questions asked. It's different than a warrant extension where they just extend the warranty for that part and just replace it IF it breaks.


If you want the technical term as you're calling them out. It's a RVU(Required Vehicle Update). In the systems here they are all condsidered recalls through the service write-up process. But yes, a recall is nationally known as a safety issue with the car that requires fixing. But the RVU is still free parts and labor for known issues that the presented car is having. There are time/mileage restraints on the RVU as opposed to the Safety Recall. And Safety Recalls can be performed on all vehicles, even ones that have a salvage title, where as VW does not perform RVUs on cars with a "Total Loss" title. 

But regardless........just swing by your local dealership or e-mail someone in service there with your VIN and have them run it to see if there are any open RVUs for your car.
-J. Hines


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that info!
We should also be getting something in the mail, correct?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

najel said:


> Thanks for sharing that info!
> We should also be getting something in the mail, correct?


yeah you should get both or one or the other (Sunroof/extension, and PCV) in the mail. 

I got both 2011, so it wasn't that long ago when i received.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

so I called them up and yep, the flap motor is now extended beyond the 120k miles (good thing, because I'm at 182,000) Since they won't just hand me the part (I'd slap it on when the intake is off for cleaning) I guess I'll have them do it. As luck would have it, I'm throwing codes with MIL on for flap motor, so I should be all good.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

What if you bought the car used, will you still get something in the mail or should I just stop at the dealer and do it there.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Pfar54 said:


> What if you bought the car used, will you still get something in the mail or should I just stop at the dealer and do it there.


VW will only have your info if you bought it from them or have your service work/warranty work done regularly at the dealer. Probably easier just to set an appointment up to have the stuff done.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

iGen3 said:


> so I called them up and yep, the flap motor is now extended beyond the 120k miles (good thing, because I'm at 182,000) Since they won't just hand me the part (I'd slap it on when the intake is off for cleaning) I guess I'll have them do it. As luck would have it, I'm throwing codes with MIL on for flap motor, so I should be all good.


Don't get your hopes up too high on the extension over 120K miles. I'd make sure you know the name and all for who you talked to because the new RVUs are still 10 year/120,000 mile according to all the literature they give us. So to save you a wasted trip, make sure you know who you talked to and go see them when you go into the dealer.....cause not 100% sure where they are getting their info.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

jhines_06gli said:


> VW will only have your info if you bought it from them or have your service work/warranty work done regularly at the dealer. Probably easier just to set an appointment up to have the stuff done.


I didn't buy it from a VW dealer and the car is originally from NY I'm pretty sure and I live in Ohio.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Pfar54 said:


> I didn't buy it from a VW dealer and the car is originally from NY I'm pretty sure and I live in Ohio.


Probably will have to just go by the dealer and have them run your VIN for open Campaigns and extensions.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

jhines_06gli said:


> Don't get your hopes up too high on the extension over 120K miles. I'd make sure you know the name and all for who you talked to because the new RVUs are still 10 year/120,000 mile according to all the literature they give us. So to save you a wasted trip, make sure you know who you talked to and go see them when you go into the dealer.....cause not 100% sure where they are getting their info.


hmm. yep, it could just be that because I've never had it done they figure I qualify, not thinking I should be up that high. but they know I am because I just had it inspected. I'll call again. 

but isn't it old news that it's up to 120k? Haven't we known that for a while? or am I thinking of cam and HPFP? I figured new news must mean more miles?


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

LOL, I don't suppose my VCDS logs from 85,000 miles would help?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

iGen3 said:


> hmm. yep, it could just be that because I've never had it done they figure I qualify, not thinking I should be up that high. but they know I am because I just had it inspected. I'll call again.
> 
> but isn't it old news that it's up to 120k? Haven't we known that for a while? or am I thinking of cam and HPFP? I figured new news must mean more miles?


The HPFP stuff has been that way since last Summer. The IMRC, PCV and FP sensor just got the extension back in the Winter. The only thing they did for these RVUs was take the warranty extension documentation and rename it a RVU and make it apply to EVERY VIN that they have listed as applicable. The camshaft stuff would just get way out of hand and cost way too much money to even consider making that an RVU. I know people have said how stupid VW is for not addressing that issue BEFORE it fails. But the amount of money to do even small campaigns is ridiculous, let alone the larger repairs.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

iGen3 said:


> LOL, I don't suppose my VCDS logs from 85,000 miles would help?


haha.....no. I wish that VW would start accepting VagCom as warranty documentation!! Be sooo much easier and you can do so much more in a small amount of time. But that'll never happen for the fact that it is available to the open public and would create "controversy" on covered components and diagnosis.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

jhines_06gli said:


> haha.....no. I wish that VW would start accepting VagCom as warranty documentation!! Be sooo much easier and you can do so much more in a small amount of time. But that'll never happen for the fact that it is available to the open public and would create "controversy" on covered components and diagnosis.



and I don't suppose they saved THEIR logs when they did the camshaft at 85 or whatever it was...It has been throwing Flap motor codes since day one..I just kept clearing them...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

08 MKV GTI said:


> the entire engine needs a recall.


LOL


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

iGen3 said:


> and I don't suppose they saved THEIR logs when they did the camshaft at 85 or whatever it was...It has been throwing Flap motor codes since day one..I just kept clearing them...


If they sent the logs online they are stored permanently in the database, but doubtful if it'll be of any help seeing as it's 100K later.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

my point is that it failed WELL before 120k the old logs show it. 

I get shorted because I actually DRIVE my car? what's up with that? ; ) 

I was out of warranty in about a year and a half. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

iGen3 said:


> my point is that it failed WELL before 120k the old logs show it.
> 
> I get shorted because I actually DRIVE my car? what's up with that? ; )
> 
> I was out of warranty in about a year and a half. :banghead::banghead:


I'm right there with you on that. I'm at 170K miles, but have the upper hand with dealer pricing at my disposal. Best bet for you is contact VWoA and be extra nice and praise the product......hope for the best.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

It's a warranty extension? I was under the impression it was one of those deals where they replace the part faulty or not. I've got an '06 and haven't seen the code yet but it would be nice to have the new superceded motor.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

jhines_06gli said:


> I'm right there with you on that. I'm at 170K miles, but have the upper hand with dealer pricing at my disposal. Best bet for you is contact VWoA and be extra nice and praise the product......hope for the best.


 yeah, at this point I'd be happy if they sold me one over the counter for cost.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

blackvento36 said:


> It's a warranty extension? I was under the impression it was one of those deals where they replace the part faulty or not. I've got an '06 and haven't seen the code yet but it would be nice to have the new superceded motor.


It WAS an extension back in November. But as of yesterday, VW changed it to a RVU which means if it applies to your car then the parts will be checked/replaced regardless of whether or not you have faults for the parts.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone could be so kind and share the part numbers of the IMRC, PCV and FP sensor?

In advance thank you so much!


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone could be so kind and share the part numbers of the IMRC, PCV and FP sensor?
> 
> In advance thank you so much!


Here are the numbers of the NEW parts. If these aren't on your car, then you have the OLD parts. Even if they have been replaced in the past.

IMRC- 24W2 
06F 133 482 E

PCV Stuff- 17D9
06F 129 101 P Valve
06F 103 215 B Pipe
Plus the new gaskets and clamp

Fuel Sensor- 24W3
06E 906 051 K


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Stopped at my local dealer on the way home from work. They checked my VIN and made an appointment for me to have the work done on Monday. Works for me!


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

I just checked, well tried to check on their website it was down. Called them and they are saying there are no recalls for my car. 2008 wolfsburg 2.0t....odd.


----------



## HotRodDodge (May 1, 2011)

bryanviper said:


> Just got an email back from My dealer and was told the following...
> 
> ""There is a warranty extension on this part, so Volkswagen will cover the replacement of this part IF you are having an issue related to the PCV valve. If the issue is not related to this part then Volkswagen will not cover it.""
> 
> Makes me think that they have not heard of the recall possibly?


I went into VW Richmond Hill yesterday and asked if there was any outstanding re-calls or anything and he told me there are 4, first for the coils second for the pcv, third for the driver side seat airbag and the forth is the intake flap motor. Gave me a printout and asked when I wanted to drop it off, car goes in next Wednesday to have it all taken care of.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Pengwin said:


> I just checked, well tried to check on their website it was down. Called them and they are saying there are no recalls for my car. 2008 wolfsburg 2.0t....odd.


Same thing happened to me. 06 Passat 2.0T. I wonder if they kind of divide up some VIN ranges so not everybody goes in at the same time?


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

jhines_06gli said:


> Here are the numbers of the NEW parts. If these aren't on your car, then you have the OLD parts. Even if they have been replaced in the past.
> 
> IMRC-
> 06F 133 482 E
> ...


I had my PCV replaced a couple years ago when I got a letter in the mail. I know that the latest "P" revision is NOT on my car. I am bringing my car to the dealership for fault codes related to the IMRC. Should I ask them to inspect/replace the PCV and fuel sensor too, or do they have to be bad?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

derekjl said:


> I had my PCV replaced a couple years ago when I got a letter in the mail. I know that the latest "P" revision is NOT on my car. I am bringing my car to the dealership for fault codes related to the IMRC. Should I ask them to inspect/replace the PCV and fuel sensor too, or do they have to be bad?



They don't have to be bad - your VIN just has to fall into the recall / service repair campaign.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

xtravbx said:


> They don't have to be bad - your VIN just has to fall into the recall / service repair campaign.



Thanks. I'd like to try to hit as many of these RVUs/service campaigns as possible. Doing some research, it looks like there are also ones for the intake camshaft, fuel pump, and cam follower out. Would the same conditions apply to these, or do I have to state that something is wrong with the car that would directly relate to one or more of these parts? It seems some dealerships act clueless when you bring this stuff up. I usually get the "well if it's not broken we aren't fixing it" response.


----------



## bikedewd (Jan 26, 2007)

I just contacted AOA on-line. At first, the operator said "no" to any "recalls". Then I gave her the RVU numbers. She checked again and here is her response:

"Thank you again for waiting. Yes, you are correct. 17D9 is the PCV update and 24T3 is the Motor Flap Manifold update that was released 3/5/2012. Vehicle must qualify for both warranty extensions to complete updates, which your vehicle does qualify. I will check to see if there are others that were released this week. Our vehicle data base hasn't been updated for quicker access to this information so I apologize for the incorrect response previously."


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

bikedewd said:


> I just contacted AOA on-line. At first, the operator said "no" to any "recalls". Then I gave her the RVU numbers. She checked again and here is her response:
> 
> "Thank you again for waiting. Yes, you are correct. 17D9 is the PCV update and 24T3 is the Motor Flap Manifold update that was released 3/5/2012. Vehicle must qualify for both warranty extensions to complete updates, which your vehicle does qualify. I will check to see if there are others that were released this week. Our vehicle data base hasn't been updated for quicker access to this information so I apologize for the incorrect response previously."


Where do you find those? Would they be the same for VW? I had the same conversation except that I did not have the actual RVU numbers to have them look it up that way.


----------



## bikedewd (Jan 26, 2007)

They were from this thread:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/474317-New-recall

I don't know if the same applies to VW.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

bikedewd said:


> They were from this thread:
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/474317-New-recall
> 
> I don't know if the same applies to VW.


Here is VW info:

*IMRC- 24W2 Campaign*
06F 133 482 E

*PCV Stuff- 17D9 Campaign*
06F 129 101 P Valve
06F 103 215 B Pipe
Plus the new gaskets and clamp

*Fuel Sensor- 24W3 Campaign*
06E 906 051 K


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you sirs!


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

jhines_06gli said:


> Here is VW info:
> 
> *IMRC- 24W2 Campaign*
> 06F 133 482 E
> ...


Exactly what I'm looking for. Thank you! :beer:


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

To anyone that has recently had the IMRC done, did you get an engine software update as well? I had the "0030" update done a couple years ago, but heard there are updates as high as "0050" now.


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

jhines_06gli said:


> Here are the numbers of the NEW parts. If these aren't on your car, then you have the OLD parts. Even if they have been replaced in the past.
> 
> IMRC- 24W2
> 06F 133 482 E
> ...


 On the IMRC-24W2 there are two options:
06F 133 482
or
06F 133 482 E
They are both good numbers, so if you have one with 06F133482, no replacement is needed..


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

teespeed said:


> On the IMRC-24W2 there are two options:
> 06F 133 482
> or
> 06F 133 482 E
> They are both good numbers, so if you have one with 06F133482, no replacement is needed..


Any idea if 06F 133 482 was a revision to an even previous version? I have an early '07 GTI with the one that originally came with the car.


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

Not sure, sorry..


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Pengwin said:


> I just checked, well tried to check on their website it was down. Called them and they are saying there are no recalls for my car. 2008 wolfsburg 2.0t....odd.


I called VWoA earlier today with the campaign codes. The customer service person said the info was literally just given to her today. I'm sure dealerships are just staring to see it showing up in their systems (ElsaWeb). Call your dealership, give them the campaign info, and you should be all set.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

HotRodDodge said:


> I went into VW Richmond Hill yesterday and asked if there was any outstanding re-calls or anything and he told me there are 4, first for the coils second for the pcv, third for the driver side seat airbag and the forth is the intake flap motor. Gave me a printout and asked when I wanted to drop it off, car goes in next Wednesday to have it all taken care of.


Interesting,

I'm going to give it another week or so (unless I happen to be near a VW Dealer & have them check my Vin. However I bought my car from a dealer just before x-mas so my guess most if not all recalls (other then this new PVC one) should already be done

Thanks


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

went in to dealer and spoke with Service Manager, by VIN, even at 183,000 miles, I qualify for open campaign for flap motor...so will be getting that done free asap. whohoo!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

i think i shall take my car to a dealer that is unfamiliar with it to get these things checked out just for a chuckle :laugh:


----------



## SamHouston (May 24, 2011)

*Question !!*

:thumbup:first of all thanks for the useful info :thumbup:

I have 79k miles on my 07 passat , i just called my dealer and spoke to service dept, they said they can see the open campaigns for pcv and flapper motor for my VIN but he refused to perform them stating that since these are just updates, you have to be under 36K miles to perform them, is that true ?? or how should i go about explaining it to the service guy 

ps. i info him that the warranty was extended on these parts but he kept repeating since it is just an update, vehical has to be under original warranty.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

SamHouston said:


> :thumbup:first of all thanks for the useful info :thumbup:
> 
> I have 79k miles on my 07 passat , i just called my dealer and spoke to service dept, they said they can see the open campaigns for pcv and flapper motor for my VIN but he refused to perform them stating that since these are just updates, you have to be under 36K miles to perform them, is that true ?? or how should i go about explaining it to the service guy
> 
> ps. i info him that the warranty was extended on these parts but he kept repeating since it is just an update, vehical has to be under original warranty.


That's bull. If you look at the TSB info it says to perform on all vehicles within the extended warranty period. Some people have gotten lucky and had them done at over 120k miles. Just call another dealership and explain the situation.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

iGen3 said:


> went in to dealer and spoke with Service Manager, by VIN, even at 183,000 miles, I qualify for open campaign for flap motor...so will be getting that done free asap. whohoo!


I am pretty sure the bulletin says you have to be with in 10 years 120k. It will show open because VW doesn't know how many miles are on your car. If you get it for free, count your blessings. That service department will be paying the bill, NOT VWoA. :thumbup:


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Had this done yesterday morning.

I had a slightly rough idle before, seems to be gone. Possibly holding boost a bit better. Not sure. Don't really care - just hoping to get better fuel mileage, and keep my car nice.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

For some reason my service advisor siad that the campaign for the fuel sensor is not open yet? Is something different about this one than the other two?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

The fuel pressure sensor campaign is only for certain VIN ranges. There was a campaign already done 3 or so years ago that was ONLY for 2007 cars. All of there VIN #s that were in that campaign have already been replaced and will not be replaced again under this one. And for some reason most 2006 cars do not have this new fuel sensor campaign either.......so maybe VW knows that only certain production cars had the "faulty" sensors in them and those will be the ones replaced. But probably 15% of the FSI cars that we do here at our dealer have the fuel sensor campaign, so not very many when looking at the big picture.
J. Hines


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

i spoke with my local dealership in Victoria BC and they mentioned these are only extended warranties. If a MIL light appears and one of these issues is to blame, they replace. Otherwise, if it ain't broke they won't fix it.


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm very weird. So I contacted a few other dealers & 1 of them came back with the following about my GTI.
*
""I verified your vin number and you do have 3 outstanding safety actions which are 17D2, 

24W2 and 24W3. The PCV safety action you do have and its 17D2. And for OL FSI engine we 

don't have that here at are dealer.""*

Anybody know what these codes are for?

I also emailed VW Canada and they came back and said the following,


*""Thank you for contacting Volkswagen Canada Customer Care and bringing your inquiry regarding open recalls to our attention. Your satisfaction is of the utmost importance to us and we appreciate your time in allowing us to assist with this matter.

At this time we have reviewed your VIN specific information and we would like to advise that there are currently no open recalls on your vehicle. After reviewing further information regarding your VIN, I am happy to advise of the following warranty extensions:


· Positive Crankcase Ventilation (PCV) Warranty Extension, End Date: 2017-03-19 or 192,000 kilometers, whichever occurs first.


· High Mount LED Stoplight Warranty Extension, End Date: 2017-03-19 or 999,999 kilometers, whichever occurs first.


· Cam Follower Warranty Extension, End Date: 2014-03-19 or 192,000 kilometers, whichever occurs first.

· Intake Manifold Runner Control Warranty Extension, End Date: 2017-03-19 or 192,000 kilometers, whichever occurs first.


· Fuel Pressure Sensor Warranty Extension, End Date: 2017-03-19 or 192,000 kilometers, whichever occurs first.

Currently there are no recalls regarding the PCV valve, only warranty extensions.""*

Nobody knows whats actually going on clearly :banghead:


----------



## insomniac2 (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ weird, i called my dealer, asked him to run my VIN and asked him about march RVU's and he found them for my VIN right away, goin in after work today to get my pcv+pipe replaced. i already got my flapper motor replaced a month ago under extended warranty . 

i think the key is not to use the word 'recall' , just ask for RVU's or give them the campaign codes to look up, ask more than one dealers .


----------



## insomniac2 (Mar 14, 2011)

bryanviper said:


> Hmmm very weird. So I contacted a few other dealers & 1 of them came back with the following about my GTI.
> *
> ""I verified your vin number and you do have 3 outstanding safety actions which are 17D2,
> 
> ...


its already explained by Jhines earlier here u go : 


Here are the numbers of the NEW parts. If these aren't on your car, then you have the OLD parts. Even if they have been replaced in the past.

IMRC- 24W2 
06F 133 482 E

PCV Stuff- 17D9 -* 17D2*Correction, my service guy said his computer shows 17d2 for the PCV campaign. *
06F 129 101 P Valve 06F 103 215 B Pipe
Plus the new gaskets and clamp

Fuel Sensor- 24W3
06E 906 051 K


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

insomniac2 said:


> its already explained by Jhines earlier here u go :
> 
> 
> Here are the numbers of the NEW parts. If these aren't on your car, then you have the OLD parts. Even if they have been replaced in the past.
> ...


Yea....supposed to be 17D2. Typo on my end


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks just sent all this info to my dealer, lets see what they say.

I am in Canada so its possibly this has not been passed on up here yet.

Thanks




insomniac2 said:


> its already explained by Jhines earlier here u go :
> 
> 
> Here are the numbers of the NEW parts. If these aren't on your car, then you have the OLD parts. Even if they have been replaced in the past.
> ...


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Just got an email back from my dealer and they will be covering all 3 repairs for free once I gave them the info above.

Thanks again


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm at the dealer now getting the pcv system updated under the campaign. I had the intake flap motor done not long ago when the code came up. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

jhines_06gli said:


> The fuel pressure sensor campaign is only for certain VIN ranges. There was a campaign already done 3 or so years ago that was ONLY for 2007 cars. All of there VIN #s that were in that campaign have already been replaced and will not be replaced again under this one. And for some reason most 2006 cars do not have this new fuel sensor campaign either.......so maybe VW knows that only certain production cars had the "faulty" sensors in them and those will be the ones replaced. But probably 15% of the FSI cars that we do here at our dealer have the fuel sensor campaign, so not very many when looking at the big picture.
> J. Hines


Would you happened to know what the VIN range is on the fuel sensor campaign? I do have an early '07 build GTI.


----------



## HotRodDodge (May 1, 2011)

Just picked mine up from Richmond Hill VW, had all four coils changed, intake flap motor, pcv changed,pcv pipe, both seat airbag harness repaired, sensor on the hpfp and a free wash! All free of charge, well actually it cost me $42 because they had to take my air intake off to get at the intake flap motor and because its not stock they had to charge me for that.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

HotRodDodge said:


> Just picked mine up from Richmond Hill VW, had all four coils changed, intake flap motor, pcv changed,pcv pipe, both seat airbag harness repaired, sensor on the hpfp and a free wash! All free of charge, well actually it cost me $42 because they had to take my air intake off to get at the intake flap motor and because its not stock they had to charge me for that.


Really? they charged you? When the dealer by me did my intake flap motor not too long ago they didnt even bat an eye with my filter on a stick.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Makes sense for a dealer to recover extra costs incurred to them. (on paper at least because you know it didn't really cost them any extra time.)


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> Really? they charged you? When the dealer by me did my intake flap motor not too long ago they didnt even bat an eye with my filter on a stick.


Its not uncommon to charge a little extra for that type of stuff. It really depends on what it is. Just part of paying to play I guess.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Just had the PCV and flap motor done on mine and all I can say is WOW. It's like a totally different car from what I was getting used to over the past couple of months. I was losing quite a bit of power. I highly recommend asking the dealer to perform these recalls.


----------



## HotRodDodge (May 1, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> Really? they charged you? When the dealer by me did my intake flap motor not too long ago they didnt even bat an eye with my filter on a stick.


Ya I wasn't to worried about the $42 bucks even tho its 1 bolt and a hose clamp to remove the intake and I'm sure it would take longer to take the engine cover and all the stock air box and crap off but either way I got a pile of work done for free


----------



## Cndnmax (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone have the Documents for these recalls? Or an email from VwoA stating the are recalls and not extended warenty? 
I've called VWoA and they state that they are warenty extensions. I asked if the were required vehicle updates and they told me only my dealership could tell me... Ok. Dealership tells me they are only warenty extensions.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

For my car, the PCV was a service campaign, and it was something they did without it showing signs of failure.

The flap motor for me, still just comes back as an extended warranty.

Depends on your VIN range, if things are going to be actively taken care of - or if its just an extended warranty for now.

No big deal. If it fails, it will get replaced.


----------



## erball (Apr 27, 2011)

Took mine in today (2006 CPO GLI) for on of my headlight igniters going out. They told me I had the flapper motor recall (they called it a recall). 

Getting it back later today, I'll report.


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

Called the dealer w/my VIN and they're doing PCV system and IMRC.


----------



## KennyGLI (Jan 12, 2011)

I set an appointment for 9am tomorrow. i had no clue about the RVU's, until i got a call from the service department asking me to bring in my car. im curious to see how the car will ride after the parts are replaced.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

derekjl said:


> Just had the PCV and flap motor done on mine and all I can say is WOW. It's like a totally different car from what I was getting used to over the past couple of months. I was losing quite a bit of power. I highly recommend asking the dealer to perform these recalls.


 Just picked mine up after they completed both TSBs... They had the car for four days while they figured out what the TSBs actually were. :facepalm:

It promptly popped a CEL on my way into work. :banghead:

Need to take it home and scan it tonight.


----------



## theronin (Aug 6, 2012)

i know i may be bumping an old thread, but i just bought my 07 FSI 2 weeks ago used, i went into the dealer to get a verification of a coil pack recall work order to show to dmv. while they ran my vin for it, they informed me that i had some free recall work due to me. I was floored. They had her for about 2 hours, did the imrc, and the pcv valve, also flashed the ecu, all free. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

theronin said:


> i know i may be bumping an old thread, but i just bought my 07 FSI 2 weeks ago used, i went into the dealer to get a verification of a coil pack recall work order to show to dmv. while they ran my vin for it, they informed me that i had some free recall work due to me. I was floored. They had her for about 2 hours, did the imrc, and the pcv valve, also flashed the ecu, all free. Couldn't believe it.


 see, the dealer isn't always bad  

Glad you gor your new car up to date!


----------



## theronin (Aug 6, 2012)

Humble Mechanic said:


> see, the dealer isn't always bad
> 
> Glad you gor your new car up to date!


 yup just did my cam follower last tues too  

valve cleaning next tues 


this is the "newest" car ive ever owned my first dealer interaction. so far vw is impressing the hell outta me. they may be making me a customer for life.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I qualify for this RVU since I just got a flyer In the mail, but the flyer never stated what RVU. 
My only concern is that I replaced the oem PCV valve with the eurojet PCV replacement at like 7,000 miles (I'm at 74,000). And I'm not exactly stock. I Wonder if they'd refuse service.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

WatchMyDub said:


> I think I qualify for this RVU since I just got a flyer In the mail, but the flyer never stated what RVU.
> My only concern is that I replaced the oem PCV valve with the eurojet PCV replacement at like 7,000 miles (I'm at 74,000). And not exactly stock. I Wonder if they'd refuse service.


It depends on the dealership.


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

WatchMyDub said:


> I think I qualify for this RVU since I just got a flyer In the mail, but the flyer never stated what RVU.
> My only concern is that I replaced the oem PCV valve with the eurojet PCV replacement at like 7,000 miles (I'm at 74,000). And I'm not exactly stock. I Wonder if they'd refuse service.


Since your not stock, its not updated parts anyway. Have them do the recall, but ask them to save your parts


----------



## gotgli (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a place to order cam follower? or if there is a DEALERSHIP word for it? I hate it that I drive my car alot all the issues out of the warranty extensions lol 180k here


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

gotgli said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a place to order cam follower? or if there is a DEALERSHIP word for it? I hate it that I drive my car alot all the issues out of the warranty extensions lol 180k here


Wow, 180k miles! I recommend ECS Tuning for the cam follower.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Engine/Fuel/ES252809/


----------



## gotgli (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome thanks. What about this pcv deal I need to replace?


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

gotgli said:


> Awesome thanks. What about this pcv deal I need to replace?


ECS should have that "kit" as well. I think it comes with the actual valve, a pipe, and a gasket. If the one you currently have has malfunctioned, you will notice a slight improvement in MPG and performance after replacement. I would look into replacing your diverter valve as well.


----------



## gotgli (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya I did that already. But hey thanks alot man.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

gotgli said:


> Ya I did that already. But hey thanks alot man.


If you haven't already done so, you should look around your area for someone that has a VCDS diagnostic tool. They really come in handy. I would do a scan of the entire car and see if you have any fault codes, etc. If you browse around this specific forum for long enough, you will see that the most common problems with the FSI are (in no particular order):

1- diverter valve
2- fuel pump
3- PCV valve
4- camshaft
5- intake flap motor
6- cam follower
7- carbon buildup on the valves


----------



## TonyM702 (Oct 19, 2012)

*MyW0lfie*

Thank God for this forum... I got my PCV valve replaced for free after reading about here right on time. Some ass mechanic was trying to charge me $500.00 to make my engine light on disappear!


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

TonyM702 said:


> Thank God for this forum... I got my PCV valve replaced for free after reading about here right on time. Some ass mechanic was trying to charge me $500.00 to make my engine light on disappear!


 You should try for the other two recalls as well. Nothing beats free, right?


----------



## manooti (Sep 2, 2009)

Old thread, but I have to. You guys saved my life and possible divorce ha. :thumbup: 

Bought the 2006 Passat 2.0T manual from a used car dealer. Good deal with known issues, bushings and shifter cables. CEL is everything listed lol. Lit up on drive home. 

Called dealer, told them my situation and appointment is set for Monday. Currently at 46k miles on the 2006. 

Reference: 
Codes- 
P2014 
P2015 
P2004 
P0642 

Anything else I should ask the service department what can be done? Hoping I can have the cables and bushings done also.. or am I getting a bit greedy? lol


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

manooti said:


> Old thread, but I have to. You guys saved my life and possible divorce ha. :thumbup:
> 
> Bought the 2006 Passat 2.0T manual from a used car dealer. Good deal with known issues, bushings and shifter cables. CEL is everything listed lol. Lit up on drive home.
> 
> ...


 Those codes are mostly likely pointing toward the intake flap motor, very common failure on the FSI engine. If this is in fact the case, the dealer will replace it for free under the extended warranty/recall. You will notice an increase in power (at least I did) when it is fixed. Just go to a reputable dealer in your area or you might get the old runaround, etc. Good luck and keep us updated. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

derekjl said:


> Those codes are mostly likely pointing toward the intake flap motor, very common failure on the FSI engine. If this is in fact the case, the dealer will replace it for free under the extended warranty/recall. You will notice an increase in power (at least I did) when it is fixed. Just go to a reputable dealer in your area or you might get the old runaround, etc. Good luck and keep us updated. :thumbup:


This is probably the case. I would talk to the dealer and they will likely replace the intake flap motor http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/06F-133-482-E/06F-133-482-D/0/139964


----------



## manooti (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, they fixed the flap motor, airbag harness and fuel pressure sensor. All is good. Car doesnt feel any different.

They also tightened the subframe bolts. They made the rattling which I thought were the control arm bushings. Saved me some cash. 

Only bad side, they found my vacuum pump is now leaking oil. Not much experience in the turbo field. Is the vacuum pump leaking a bad thing and can I do it myself?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

manooti said:


> Well, they fixed the flap motor, airbag harness and fuel pressure sensor. All is good. Car doesnt feel any different.
> 
> They also tightened the subframe bolts. They made the rattling which I thought were the control arm bushings. Saved me some cash.
> 
> Only bad side, they found my vacuum pump is now leaking oil. Not much experience in the turbo field. Is the vacuum pump leaking a bad thing and can I do it myself?


This is the gasket youre looking for http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...oFSI/Repair/Gaskets/06D-145-117-A/1784/138831

As far as the gasket leaking being a bad thing. It is as bad as any other oil leak. If it is minor seepage no big deal. You might just want to clean it and roll on. If it is any more than that I would advise replacing it. Any oil leak is never really good for any engine turbo or not, as it is the life blood of the engine.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Also here

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES280453/


----------



## manooti (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. 

Now, since I have never messed with turbo parts before, would you recommend I attempt this myself?
Wasnt able to find any guides on this. Dealer wanted almost 700 to replace it. I'll be doing the valve cover gasket as well, minor oil leak, not bad at all but since we must now replace gaskets.. why not.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

manooti said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Now, since I have never messed with turbo parts before, would you recommend I attempt this myself?
> Wasnt able to find any guides on this. Dealer wanted almost 700 to replace it. I'll be doing the valve cover gasket as well, minor oil leak, not bad at all but since we must now replace gaskets.. why not.


Not questioning your abilities, but if you don't think you are 100% comfortable doing this yourself, I would seek out a VW/Audi specialty shop in your area. Obviously the turbo setup is a very integral part of the car and you want it working properly. I bet the labor rates at a independent repair shop would be $30+ dollars an hour less than the dealership.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

manooti said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Now, since I have never messed with turbo parts before, would you recommend I attempt this myself?
> Wasnt able to find any guides on this. Dealer wanted almost 700 to replace it. I'll be doing the valve cover gasket as well, minor oil leak, not bad at all but since we must now replace gaskets.. why not.


If I were you I'd throw down the 100 or so dollars on an ebahn subscription. It's an electronic copy of the Bentley manual, and it's invaluable for maintenance procedures.


----------



## manooti (Sep 2, 2009)

Ill look into that. I wasnt sure about it until I wasnt able to find guides out like the other veedubs. I'll check out what the ebahn subscription guide says and if I dont feel comfortable with it I'll pass it up to a shop. 

Thanks for the tips and sorry for going way off topic. 

On a side note, ordered the OBD2 BT and Torque lol


----------

